# La crisis dispara la brecha.



## Ludaico

La frase completa es "La crisis *dispara* en España *la brecha* entre ricos y pobres". Es el titular de portada del diario _20minutos_ de hoy, 21 de marzo de 2013. El tema que planteo es: ¿Véis correcta esta forma de expresión? Mi opinión es que las brechas se *abren* (o se cierran), se *agrandan* (o se empequeñecen), se *ensanchan* (o se estrechan)...; pero que nunca son *disparadas*.


----------



## Jonno

No sé si con buena fortuna, pero el redactor está intentando usar unas de las acepciones de disparar: crecer, incrementar, aumentar, de forma incontrolada.


----------



## Pinairun

Ludaico said:


> La frase completa es "La crisis *dispara* en España *la brecha* entre ricos y pobres". Es el titular de portada del diario _20minutos_ de hoy, 21 de marzo de 2013. El tema que planteo es: ¿Véis correcta esta forma de expresión? Mi opinión es que las brechas se *abren* (o se cierran), se *agrandan* (o se empequeñecen), se *ensanchan* (o se estrechan)...; pero que nunca son *disparadas*.



Disparadas, no; pero si podrían dispararse.
Habría que pensar en otra construcción: _La brecha entre ricos y pobres se dispara... 
_


----------



## Peón

"Se dispara la brecha" sería correcta si esa brecha no hubiese existido hasta entonces: "la inflación disparó la crisis", "se disparó la enfermedad", "se disparó el valor del dólar" son expresiones comunes y no me parecen para nada incorrectas en tanto se entienda "disparar" como "hacer surgir/nacer", "iniciar". 

Pero en el ejemplo que das sí me parece incorrecta porque la brecha entre pobres y ricos existe desde el comienzo de la humanidad (y así será hasta el fin de los tiempos). Parece mejor "ensanchar", "agrandar", "profundizar".

Saludos


----------



## Jaime Bien

Un titular desafortunado más. No hay por dónde cogerlo. Desde mi punto de vista, no merece siquiera que le busquemos una posible salida.


----------



## estido

Peón said:


> "Se dispara la brecha" sería correcta si esa brecha no hubiese existido hasta entonces: "la inflación disparó la crisis", "se disparó la enfermedad", "se disparó el valor del dólar" son expresiones comunes y no me parecen para nada incorrectas *en tanto se entienda "disparar" como "hacer surgir/nacer", "iniciar"*.



En el DRAE no figura esa acepción para el verbo disparar. Creo que la que corresponde para el titular en cuestión es: 





> *12.* prnl. Dicho de una cosa: Crecer, incrementarse inmoderadamente. _Dispararse los precios, la violencia._


 (tal como indicó Jonno).  
Pero, como ya dijeron, la construcción correcta es empleando la forma pronominal del verbo. Los errores en los titulares de la prensa son frecuentes, aunque me parece que varios se podrían considerar, si vale la expresión, "licencias periodísticas", ya que por las limitaciones de espacio y las exigencias del diseño a veces no queda más remedio que obviar algunas normas del idioma.


----------



## Transatellite

Jaime Bien said:


> Un titular desafortunado más. No hay por dónde cogerlo. Desde mi punto de vista, no merece siquiera que le busquemos una posible salida.






A mí me parece una forma de expresión tan buena como cualquiera... no limitemos la lengua de esa manera por favor... déjenla evolucionar y dejen a los buenos usuarios jugar con ella.

1. Eso de que disparar no se puede usar con el sentido de que algo ya existente se acelera, se dispara, crece a mayor ritmo... es, francamente, una sandez.
2. La frase es perfectamente aceptable y además recupera "brecha" que ya casi se está perdiendo en favor de expresiones anglizadas... seguramente a todos los que critican preferirían decir "gap", es eso lo que queréis? talvez así os parecía que el titular era más afortunado.
3. Una brecha es una abertura con enfasis en la separación entre un lado y otro... y se puede disparar si al hablante le da la gana.

Saludos


----------



## ACQM

Se trata de un abuso del sentido figurado, a mi entender. En su sentido literal no puedes disparar una brecha y por eso es mejor no combinar los sentidos figurados. Queda difícil, no es agradable de leer.

Supongo que es porque inconfesablemente cuando leemos se "ensancha la brecha" nos imaginamos una brecha en el suelo haciéndose más y más ancha y cuando se dice "se disparan los indicadores de injusticia social" nos imaginamos a alguien con una pistola de lanzar señales o con un cañón antiguo lanzando al aire de un disparo los datos y dibujando en el cielo la línea de la gráfica. Cuando lees "se dispara la brecha" lo entiendes, evidentemente, pero queda una sensación rara porque no puedes imaginarte que la brecha sea disparada en un cañón como si fuera un hombre bala.


----------



## Jonno

¿Gap? Primera vez que lo veo. Esa opción no sólo me parecería desafortunada, sino ilegible.


----------



## Lord Darktower

¿Quién relacionaría por primera vez _precios _y _disparos_? ¿De dónde salió "los precios se dispararon", sería una traducción literal de un anglicismo? Sea como fuere, sonaría de lo más extraño del mundo, sobre todo en su forma pronominal: se pegaron un tiro ellos mismos. ¿Hay quién lo comprenda? ¿Qué tiene que ver eso con que se incrementaran de una forma inusitadamente rápida? Pues ya ven, tacita a tacita hasta dónde ha llegado la expresión.


----------



## Vampiro

El sentido de la frase se entiende perfectamente, pero no por eso deja de ser una burrada.
En cuanto a las licencias periodísticas y bululú, nada, no saben, no más.  Hay muchas opciones para redactar mejor a pesar de las limitaciones de espacio.
La acepción que da la RAE (“Crecer, incrementarse inmoderadamente”) se refiere a cosas medibles con índices numéricos y una brecha claramente no lo es, ¿o alguien ha visto: “El índice de brecha de este mes fue de…”?
Considerar una brecha es consecuencia de medir muchas cosas: acceso a salud, educación, bienes de consumo, etc, pero la brecha es sí es un concepto abstracto y como tal no puede medirse.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿Quién relacionaría por primera vez _precios _y _disparos_? ¿De dónde salió "los precios se dispararon", sería una traducción literal de un anglicismo?



¡Cómo se ve que no vivió en la Argentina, milord! Basta pasar dos o tres hiperinflaciones como las sufridas aquí para entender perfectamente que *los precios se disparan...*, solos, como si tuviesen vida propia (pero con los efectos de un misil atómico no de una pistola).

Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿Como es eso de que una brecha no puede medirse? La brecha entre dolar comprador y vendedor, la brecha entre dólar legal y en el mercado negro...son perfectamente cuantificables con un número. De repente los ricos fueron inmensamente más ricos y los pobres tremendamente más pobres, porque la brecha que los separa *se disparó*.
 En el sentido más intuitivo de disparar: ¿que hizo Juan? Disparó. ¿Tenía un arma? No, se fué a la m...


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿Quién relacionaría por primera vez _precios _y _disparos_? ¿De dónde salió "los precios se dispararon", sería una traducción literal de un anglicismo? Sea como fuere, sonaría de lo más extraño del mundo, sobre todo en su forma pronominal: se pegaron un tiro ellos mismos. ¿Hay quién lo comprenda? ¿Qué tiene que ver eso con que se incrementaran de una forma inusitadamente rápida? Pues ya ven, tacita a tacita hasta dónde ha llegado la expresión.


El sentido, como yo lo veo, es el de comparar un proyectil con un índice.  Una bala con los precios, por ejemplo.
La bala está quietecita y tranquila en la recámara hasta que algún inepto aprieta el gatillo y sale disparada por el aire a toda velocidad.  Con los precios sucede algo similar: están tranquilos durante un período, hasta que algún inepto (no necesariamente “otro” inepto) provoca una crisis y salen disparados hacia arriba.
En mi opinión podría aplicarse en sentido inverso pero jamás he visto los precios disparados hacia abajo; si se da el caso, por lo general es un desplome violento y de algún bien en particular (las acciones, el precio del cobre, el aceite de oliva…)
_


----------



## Kaxgufen

Uno puede pasar físicamente por una brecha en una muralla. Pero la brecha que nos ocupa es puramente metafórica y podemos aplicarle muchos más verbos que a la primera. Dispararse no está mal.


----------



## Vampiro

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿Como es eso de que una brecha no puede medirse? La brecha entre dolar comprador y vendedor, la brecha entre dólar legal y en el mercado negro...son perfectamente cuantificables con un número. De repente los ricos fueron inmensamente más ricos y los pobres tremendamente más pobres, porque la brecha que los separa *se disparó*.
> En el sentido más intuitivo de disparar: ¿que hizo Juan? Disparó. ¿Tenía un arma? No, se fué a la m...


Sí, claro, también puedes medir el ancho de una brecha en una represa, pero hablamos de cosas distintas.
Eso que tú llamas “brecha” no es más que un uso (cuándo no) periodístico del término.  En realidad sólo hablas de una diferencia de precios y eso no es comparable con el uso figurado que se consulta en el hilo.
Si hoy el pan cuesta $12 y mañana sube a $14 dudo mucho que tú vayas a decir: “La brecha en el precio del pan entre ayer y hoy fue de dos pesos”
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ludaico said:


> La frase completa es "La crisis *dispara* en España *la brecha* entre ricos y pobres". Es el titular de portada del diario _20minutos_ de hoy, 21 de marzo de 2013. El tema que planteo es: ¿Véis correcta esta forma de expresión? Mi opinión es que las brechas se *abren* (o se cierran), se *agrandan* (o se empequeñecen), se *ensanchan* (o se estrechan)...; pero que nunca son *disparadas*.


Estoy de acuerdo, aunque aprecio el buen intento de Jonno, que es válido para decir 'la crisis se dispara'. Eso sí, los disparos causan y ensanchan las brechas y las crisis hacen tanto o más daño que los disparos, pero no disparan nada.


----------



## Transatellite

Jonno said:


> ¿Gap? Primera vez que lo veo. Esa opción no sólo me parecería desafortunada, sino ilegible.



Es inglés para brecha...

esperemos que nunca lo veas... pero con tantos hispanos ignorantes me parece que al final lo verás...

La brecha el crecimiento de la brecha se dispara... se acelera... ni más ni menos...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Sí, claro, también puedes medir el ancho de una brecha en una represa, pero hablamos de cosas distintas.
> Eso que tú llamas “brecha” no es más que un uso (cuándo no) periodístico del término.  En realidad sólo hablas de una diferencia de precios y eso no es comparable con el uso figurado que se consulta en el hilo.
> Si hoy el pan cuesta $12 y mañana sube a $14 dudo mucho que tú vayas a decir: “La brecha en el precio del pan entre ayer y hoy fue de dos pesos”
> _



Para que sea una brecha tiene que subir de $12 a $120 desde que se llega a la cola de la panadería hasta que se pasa por el mostrador, se toma el pan y se llega a la caja.
A eso sí que se le puede llamar brecha.


----------



## Transatellite

Peón said:


> ¡Cómo se ve que no vivió en la Argentina, milord! Basta pasar dos o tres hiperinflaciones como las sufridas aquí para entender perfectamente que *los precios se disparan...*, solos, como si tuviesen vida propia (pero con los efectos de un misil atómico no de una pistola).
> 
> Saludos


Qué mania con intentar impedir que el español haga las mismas metáforas que el inglés... ahora las cosas se pueden disparar en inglés y en español no... estamos anquilosando la lengua... la final hablaremos todos una variante amorfa del inglés... por culpa de estas restricciones estúpidas... hay que impedir que entren barbarismos del inglés... no que se hagan los mismo juegos y métodos de expresión que se hacen en la lengua más vital del mundo que, por desgracia, es el inglés...


----------



## Kaxgufen

No, Vampiro. No diria que fue de dos pesos, diria que el precio del pan se esta yendo a la miércoles en el sentido intuitivo que explicité más arriba. 
De hecho en estos días en Argentina el pan es un producto _gourmet._
Repito, la brecha como tal no existe, es un producto de nuestra mirada si querés cartesiana que nos hace colocar los valores sobre una recta numerada y medir el segmento entre ambos. Entre ricos y pobres no hay una brecha ni siquiera metafórica, lo que hay es un precipicio. Entonces ¿decimos que la "la brecha se ha abismado"?
¿Se ve que el uso no está mal, que lo que tenemos que hacer es quedarnos con la imagen mental y como dice Transatellite bastante más arriba, dejar evolucionar el idioma?
De onda, Kx.


----------



## Peón

La verdad no veo nada reprochable las expresiones "la brecha se ha ensanchado.." o "la brecha se ha disparado..." si la separación fue brusca. También veo perfecta, gramatical y figurativamente,  "los precios se dispararon..."


----------



## Vampiro

Transatellite said:


> Qué mania con intentar impedir que el español haga las mismas metáforas que el inglés... *ahora las cosas se pueden disparar en inglés y en español no*... estamos anquilosando la lengua... la final hablaremos todos una variante amorfa del inglés... por culpa de estas restricciones estúpidas... hay que impedir que entren barbarismos del inglés... no que se hagan los mismo juegos y métodos de expresión que se hacen en la lengua más vital del mundo que, por desgracia, es el inglés...


Acá si que no entendí ná.
¿Quién tiene manía con qué?
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Transatellite, me has desconcertado.
¿Repruebas que se impida que los hispano hablantes usemos las mismas metáforas que los ingleses porque eso está anquilosando la lengua, y al mismo tiempo anuncias que al final hablaremos una variante amorfa del inglés? ¿Hay que impedir los barbarismos del inglés pero no que se usen formas y métodos de expresión de ese idioma? 
Más concreto ¿Disparar brechas, dicho en inglés, sería una metáfora? ¿Sería al menos algo con un significado? Sinceramente, no lo sé.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Transatellite said:


> Es inglés para brecha...
> 
> esperemos que nunca lo veas... pero con tantos hispanos ignorantes me parece que al final lo verás...
> 
> La brecha el crecimiento de la brecha se dispara... se acelera... ni más ni menos...



La frase objeto de la discusión es, literalmente, "La crisis *dispara* en España *la brecha* entre ricos y pobre"; no es que *se* dispare la crisis, ni que *se *dispare el crecimiento de la brecha. 
En lo que coincido entusiásticamente es en rechazar el inneceario uso de 'gap' por 'brecha'.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> La frase objeto de la discusión es, literalmente, "La crisis *dispara* en España *la brecha* entre ricos y pobre"; no es que *se* dispare la crisis, ni que *se *dispare el crecimiento de la brecha.


Poz... ezo... que es bueno tener claro lo que se pregunta.
Saludos.
_


----------



## clares3

Hola
Llego tarde. Es por la edad.
He buscado brecha en el rae por si aclaraba y, sí, algo aclara. Brecha es término del orden militar, como podréis intuir en las primeras acepciones y confirmar en las frases hechas que le siguen.
*brecha**1**.*
 (Del fr. _brèche_, y este del franco _breka_ 'roto'; cf. a. al. ant. _brëhhan_).
* 1.* f. Rotura o abertura irregular, especialmente en una pared o muralla.
* 2.* f. Rotura de un frente de combate.
* 3.* f. Resquicio por donde algo empieza a perder su seguridad. _Hacer brecha en algo._
* 4.* f. Herida, especialmente en la cabeza.

Yo la frase la entiendo a la primera: se ahonda/profundiza/agranda la brecha (el gap, _mind the gap_). NO la habría construido pero me parece, en el clima general de disolución, aceptable. Pero entiendo también a quienes abominan de ella, al haber otras formas de expresar lo mismo sin recurrir a ocurrencias.


----------



## Birke

Ludaico said:


> La frase completa es "La crisis *dispara* en España *la brecha* entre ricos y pobres". Es el titular de portada del diario _20minutos_ de hoy, 21 de marzo de 2013. El tema que planteo es: ¿Véis correcta esta forma de expresión? Mi opinión es que las brechas se *abren* (o se cierran), se *agrandan* (o se empequeñecen), se *ensanchan* (o se estrechan)...; pero que nunca son *disparadas*.



Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con Ludaico. Quien dijo que la brecha se disparaba sufrió un patinazo igual que aquella a la que le salió decir que estaba en el candelabro en vez de en candelero. Lo entendemos, pero _así no era_.  

Brecha tiene el mimo origen que el verbo alemán _brechen_, que significa romper, quebrar, partir, separar. 
Una brecha no es otra cosa que una grieta, una separación en dos partes de la misma cosa. Brechas, grietas y separaciones no se disparan.


----------



## clares3

Birke said:


> Brechas, grietas y separaciones no se disparan.


Hola
Pero sí se agrandan, que ya se ha aportado como posible significado de disparar(se) algo.


----------



## Birke

Ya dije que estaba completamente de acuerdo con Ludaico. Se abren, se agrandan, se ensanchan, pero no se disparan. Igual que se se trata de estar en candelero y no en candelabro por más que esas palabras puedan designar el mismo objeto portavelas.


----------



## clares3

Hola
acepción nº 12 de dispararse según el rae
*12.* prnl. Dicho de una cosa: Crecer, incrementarse inmoderadamente. _Dispararse los precios, la violencia.
_Y aclaro: habla de disparar pero pone ejemplos pronominales


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

Yo tampoco veo mal la frase. Se podría argumentar que no se dispara la brecha sino alguno de sus lados o extremos figurados respecto al otro, pero esto es, diría, una interpretación excesivamente estrecha: se entiende perfectamente que se refiere a la distancia figurada entre dichos extremos; la brecha también puede ser esa distancia.

En cuanto al verbo _disparar_, de la _web _de Etimologías de Chile copio y pego:
El verbo *disparar *proviene del latín _disparare _(separar, dividir, clasificar, lanzar cosas en direcciones diferentes), compuesto del prefijo _dis_- (separación por múltiples vías) y el verbo _parare _(preparar, disponer, aprestar, equipar). _Disparare _en latín tardío tomó el valor de tensar un arco o preparar de algún modo un arma arrojadiza para su lanzamiento.


----------



## ACQM

Transatellite said:


> 2. La frase es perfectamente aceptable y además recupera "brecha" que ya casi se está perdiendo en favor de expresiones anglizadas... seguramente a todos los que critican preferirían decir "gap", es eso lo que queréis? talvez así os parecía que el titular era más afortunado.
> 3. Una brecha es una abertura con enfasis en la separación entre un lado y otro... y se puede disparar si al hablante le da la gana.



Yo creo que sí es aceptable pero no me gusta y ya he expresado los motivos. 

Tu comentario número tres está fuera de lugar, porque nadie ha dicho que el uso de brecha sea inadecuado sinó que intentamos expresar nuestra opinión sobre la conveniencia o corrección estilística de combinar brecha y disparar en una misma oración. Además de brecha hay otras formas como diferencia, descompensación, desequilibrio, ... que serían más agradables de combinar con disparar, a mi entender.


----------



## Aviador

Transatellite said:


> […] la final hablaremos todos una variante amorfa del inglés... por culpa de estas restricciones estúpidas...


Lo que a mí me gustaría es que hablaramos una forma coherente de nuestra lengua porque una lengua no es sólo un vehículo de comunicación, sino un  patrimonio cultural común de sus hablantes, algo que los identifica. Una  lengua es algo que deberíamos amar y cuidar como amamos y cuidamos todo  lo que se refiere a nuestra propia cultura. Allá los nativos del inglés, que pueden hacer lo que quieran con su idioma.

Respecto de la frase de la consulta de Ludaico, coincido con los colegas que la encuentran desafortunada. Creo que una brecha no se dispara, lo que se dispara es su tamaño, su amplitud. Yo habría puesto: _La crisis dispara la amplitud de la brecha_.


----------



## Bashti

No parece una expresión  muy afortunada existiendo otras tales como ampliarse, ensancharse, aumentar con rapidez, crecer desmesuradamente, etc. etc. Pero esta es una de tantas tarabitas a las que políticos y periodistas de todos los medios se agarran como garrapata a perro y el resto de la población imita, unas veces por ignorancia y otras por desidia. Este tipo de cosas, lejos de enriquecer el idioma, lo emborrona y lo degrada. Es dificilísimo, al menos en España, escuchar la radio, ver la tele o leer un periódico sin tropezarse con algún atentado a la lengua y cuatro patadas al diccionario. En fin, supongo que es una batalla perdida. Siempre nos quedará la buena literatura para refugiarnos.


----------



## mokka2

Es una expresión fea porque es decir que una brecha se agranda a la velocidad de un disparo, lo que en mi opinión queda mal. No es lo mismo que si dices que una persona se dispara, eso queda bien.


----------



## mokka2

Si es una brecha en la pared, que se hace mucho más larga, creo que queda bien. Mira, aquí la brecha se disparó. Pero esto es un abismo que separa a ricos y pobres que se hace más grande, con lo que es más difícil llegar al otro lado.


----------



## Bashti

Sigue sin gustarme la brecha disparándose en la pared pero el abismo que se agranda es muy descriptivo.


----------



## mokka2

Ahora en El País:

El masivo pulso de los islamistas dispara la tensión en Egipto

Esto es penoso porque realmente se disparó a gente que murió, pero esa gente ni se nombra, la tensión se disparó, ¿Y parece que fueron los islamistas quienes dispararon? El titular es un juicio acerca de que causó esas muertes (que son llamadas tensión) y la causa acerca del origen de la tensión (lo que será opinable) lo ponen en un titular 
 
**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Cal inhibes

Llego tarde. Tan tarde que ya se fue a dormir el Lord Torreoscura. Leyendo este hilo, creo que la culpa de la discusión la tiene el DRAE, por ponerse a decir cosas que no son. A qué horas se les ocurrió a esos dómines decidir que disparar es agrandar? Y la gente les cree. Disparar es liberar un mecanismo que *acelera* un objeto y, por analogía, un proceso. En el ejemplo de la consulta, hay una brecha entre dos clases sociales en cuanto a su poder adquisitivo, y esta es susceptible de cerrarse o de crecer por efectos externos. El proceso de cerrarse o crecer es el que puede acelerarse, o *dispararse*. Decir que se disparó la brecha no tiene sentido.


----------

